

Trigonometric Delights (pdf) - motxilo
http://press.princeton.edu/books/maor/

======
ashearer
It's not just a PDF—it's 34 PDFs! Each chapter, sidebar, and other section is
separate.

It makes for a kind of minimalist DRM. (I don't know for sure that the
publisher meant it that way, though the way the copyright notice is written
specifically to allow only reading "on the World Wide Web" suggests they could
have an inkling.) There's no impediment to randomly browsing the full text
online, but if you want to load it into an offline e-reader you have to deal
with all the pieces somehow. Not that difficult, but it might be easier just
to buy it.

Sure, overcoming this is a minor hurdle given a bit of effort, but you can say
the same about cracking typical DRM. (I expect a lawyer could point out
differences from the point of view of DMCA's anti-circumvention clause.)

Then again, the publisher may not have that much of a clue. There's no way to
pay for a single-PDF version. And look at the links where the copyright notice
punts you for information on Class Use [1] and other Permissions [2].

[1] <http://press.princeton.edu/class_use/>

[2] <http://press.princeton.edu/permissions/>

------
phuff
I wonder if old school publishers will ever understand that stuff like this
doesn't mean what they think it does...

"No part of this book may be reproduced in any form by any electronic or
mechanical means (including photocopying, recording, or information storage
and retrieval) without permission in writing from the publisher, except for
reading and browsing via the World Wide Web."

Because in order to read or browse this book you _have_ to download the PDF
and store it somewhere... So you're automatically violating those terms...

Anyway, thanks for the post, this looks like an awesome book!

~~~
Jach
Not to mention just reading it, your brain is an electro-chemical storage
device! Last I heard they haven't been able to hook it up to the web just yet.

------
abecedarius
The preface's Problem 1 was a fun exercise proving a beautiful identity. Hint:
Lbh arrq bayl bar gevt vqragvgl gb cebir vg, gur sbezhyn sbe fva(2k).

------
hessenwolf
I read some of the chapter on the origin of cos and sine. It reads a bit like
the telephone book, or possibly a dictionary. Either way, I am going to ignore
the copyright, download it to my electric book, and read much of it.

~~~
aohtsab
On the contrary, I found the book engaging and interesting. Maor's passion for
trigonometry shows through in his clever examples and humorous stories. (Read
the prologue about Ahmes the Scribe)

~~~
hessenwolf
I didn't say I didn't find it interesting. I said it reads like a telephone
book. I actually liked that the information seemed to me to be compressed.

